# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چطور میشه دو تا submit در یک صفحه داشت؟

## comptech

با سلام
من میخوام تو یک صفحه دو تا دکمه داشته باشم که یکی برای search و دیگری برای save هست. در قسمت save چند تا textBox دارم که وقتی اطلاعات توی اونها قرار میگیره باید ذخیره بشن. در قسمت search هم فقط یه textBox دارم که بر اساس شماره وارد شده جستجو میکنه و باید نتیجه جستجو رو در همون textBox های قسمت save نشون بده . 

اول من سعی کردم قسمت search رو در یک فرم و قسمت save رو در یه فرم دیگه قرار بدم ولی نتونستم .لطفا بگید راهش چیه. در ضمن آیا میشه در یک صفحه از دو تا submit استفاده کرد و یا اینکه باید از یک submit و یک button استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mrhamed

منظورتو از نتونستم نفهمیدم!

شما اگه که میخوای آژاکس کار کنی که بحثش جداست...
ولی اگه میخوای پست یا گت معمولی بفرستی دوتا <form> بساز و action هر کدوم هم به مقصد مورد نظر تنظیم کن و توی هر فرم هم یه submit بزار...

مثلا : www/test/search1.php و www/test/search2.php

ولی باید توجه داشته باشی که روی هر submit که کلیک کنی میری به اون صفحه اگه میخوای صفحه هاش یکی باشه action ها هم یکی بزار یا توی صفحه مربوطه forward کن به صفحه ی دلخواهت.

hamedsbt[@]yahoo

----------

